# Glass Catfish Tips?



## ilidawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I only have one right now (his pal died a few days ago from what seems to be something to do with protozoans). I was naive about how much I thought the pet store guy knew and didn't research enough before I started my tank. 

Anyways, I know they need groups of 6 or more and I intend on doing so but I was wondering if anyone had some tips on these guys. What should I get for them to eat? They nibbled a lil at tropical flakes and freeze-dried bloodworms but is there something they like more? Are there any things I need to make sure to avoid with them?

Thanks!


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

they tend to eat Small worms, brine shrimp, flake foods but they prefer the brine and worms.

Also they tend to gather around plants, especially Java lance ferns because they come from the same area. Or possibly because Java lance fern adds or subtracts something to or from their water. Or maybe they’re just darker?, Have you got many plants? and if so what type?

hope this helps 

jack


----------



## ilidawn (Apr 1, 2011)

I'll have to see if any of the pet stores near me have java lance ferns then. Right now I've got Cabomba carliniana (Carolina Fanwort). They seem to like those and hiding in my decorations...seems like their favorite hiding place is under the filter. I'm trying to find floating plants but my local stores don't seem to carry any. Thanks for the tips, I'll pick up some brine shrimp to see if they like it better.


----------

